# Did anybody else not go to prom/do you care?



## karina123 (Jan 27, 2018)

I ended up not going and had a fun night out with a friend. I also wasn't allowed to go to this overnight thing my friends were planning for after prom and I didn't know a lot of people so I probably would have just gone to the dance and then gone home. I don't really think about it but some kids the other day were discussing how fun their prom night was so now I'm wondering if I should regret not going. Did anyone else skip and how do you feel about it?


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Don't worry about it, although maybe you would've had fun if you went. I actually didn't have a choice, I was kinda forced to go to my prom by my parents and everyone else. But I'm glad I went cause the next day we went to Disneyland for our Senior Ditch Day. So I guess it was worth it  But in general I don't think it's a big deal if you don't go, it's just the last event of your K-12 experience before you graduate so it's kinda considered wrong if you don't go by a lot of people.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I couldn't go cause I got kicked out of school but prom in the Uk is super boring anyway so no regrets lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I went with a group of close girl friends senior year. Not really my thing but I did have fun with them. It was interesting getting dressed up and the venue was really pretty. It was one of those proud to overcome anxiety moments for me, I spent that year making all kinds of improvements. So it's a happier memory for me. You just make it your own, you don't have to have the prom "experience" to enjoy it. You don't even have to go if you feel you won't enjoy it. Not everybody does and that's ok.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I did not go to prom, or any of the dance events they had at highschool, looking back I don't regret it either.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Didn't have anybody to go with, couldn't have afforded it anyway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I went, I had no particular desire to go and in the end it was crowded in a tiny building I barely remember it, think it was pretty lame. Also I was 16 cause UK. There might have been something else in sixth form but don't remember and never went either way and I don't think there was.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Bf and I didn't want to go and it was too late already to buy a dress. Decided to go out to dinner instead, I really don't care tbh 
I went to homecoming freshman year though, was ok ig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope
I didn't attend either prom. In fact, in four years of high school, the only dance I attended was senior year's homecoming, and I didn't think much of it either.

Kinda interesting to me knowing that it was exactly 25 years ago that I went through all of this haha.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I didnt want to go because id be the ugliest one there and everyone always talks about the ugly ones


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Prom? Pffft. I didnt go to kindergarten, i didnt go to elementary, i went to only 1 year of middle school and 1 year of high school thats it.


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

I never went to prom once and I turned out just fine.

...Okay that last part was a lie.

But really though, if you had a fun night doing something else that's all that matters. You'll probably have plenty of opportunities to do other things that are more worthwhile than that prom would have been anyway


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

3stacks said:


> I couldn't go cause I got kicked out of school but prom in the Uk is super boring anyway so no regrets lol


Adam I didn't know you guys have prom in the uk. What's it like? Do you guys have a gymnasium or some kind of venue you do it in?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Natalie460 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't go cause I got kicked out of school but prom in the Uk is super boring anyway so no regrets lol
> ...


 Just think of a thrift store version of the American one lol. But yeah they hire a like a small venue.


----------



## HarmonicOscillator (Feb 1, 2018)

I never went to prom. At the time I just wasn't interested, although looking back I'd go. There was a girl who put up an advertisement (for her friend) in the main office of my HS because her friend was desperate for a date. I should've contacted her lol.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Didn't have anybody to go with, couldn't have afforded it anyway.


 That's pretty much why I didn't go to mine. My friends had prom dates but I didn't. I felt it would've been too humiliating and depressing to just tag along. A part of me kinda regrets not going because I might have made some good memories. But at the same time I could've had a really bad time like I expected.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Had options anxiety was just too bad so.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Naa, didn't bother. I don't regret it either.


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

I went to prom, with a friend too, but I didn't really have much fun. The after prom was more fun, since there were things that I could enjoy like casino games rather than dancing while in a suit and sweating.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I got asked to the prom quite a couple of times but I refused and never went, I did go to a dive bar with a couple of friends it was pretty cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A campfire at the beach sounds much better


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I didn't, I don't know much how to dance and those parties were all about dancing. I regret just a tiny bit that I didn't enjoy so much my teens and younger years because I had some problems.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I didn't go to prom because I didn't have anyone to go with.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Nope, and I have no regrets. I can't remember amount but ticket price plus tux rentals and everything else was an ungodly amount for this poor SOB. All to get dressed up and stand around with people I don't even like.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't go. Sometimes I wake up feeling all empty inside. I assume these two things are related.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Slacker said:


> Nope, and I have no regrets. I can't remember amount but ticket price plus tux rentals and everything else was an ungodly amount for this poor SOB. All to get dressed up and stand around with people I don't even like.


I thought it was about having sex.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I thought it was about having sex.


The lie you are told to give you a reason to spend all that money to get dressed up and stand around with people you dont like!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Slacker said:


> The lie you are told to give you a reason to spend all that money to get dressed up and stand around with people you dont like!


Oh! I hear some friends lied that night


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

They wouldn't let me in the door because I am 54 years old, even though I had the tickets and a date.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Hiya!x

I didn't go, and wasn't too bothered about missing out. It's hyped as "the last time you'll see anyone", but it's likely you'll see several of them again in the future!x

Much love <3


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't go to prom because I didn't know that proms existed back then, lol.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I did not go to prom, because I never went to high school. I was expelled from middle school, got a GED at 16, then went into college at 17. There is no prom in college lol


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Didn't go to prom. Mainly because when I was at school, there wasn't one to go to.

If there had been one, I wouldn't have gone.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Didn't have anybody to go with.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pshh... I was always put off by that stuff; prom, school dances, pizza nights, sports game events, etc. Never attended those events, and would never want to if I were still in high school.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Aint sure. I went to something or other at some point in school. Whatever it is I did, or didn't go to ****ed me up real bad though.

Forum is dead tonight.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you drink at the prom? No way would I ever go to a party sober.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> I couldn't go cause I got kicked out of school but prom in the Uk is super boring anyway so no regrets lol


What did you do? :O :O
:b


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Didn't go. Don't care. I'm also the only one in my immediate family who didn't care to go.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i went. it sucked. super boring and a waste of money


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I was asked

and I said yeah just to get the person to leave me alone _(and because I was a nice person and didn't like hurting peoples feelings)_

ended up not going though. _(for obvious reasons, hence being on this very forum)_

I'm sure the girl thought I was an ******* though.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

At least one school dance I did go to and another similar function outside of school. Needless to say those cured me of any "fear of missing out" related to dances and proms. Don't need to be stuck in anymore hordes of people, with anxiety flooding my brain, and having my palms sweat when in life imitating nightmares I danced with someone.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Fighting, I didn't start it though I'm a nice person lol >


:O ok. I believe you :b


----------



## EternalDepression (Apr 12, 2018)

We don't have prom where I come from =D
What I'm saying is that the only thing that makes prom important or special is because people give it value.
There are countless ways to have extraordinary experiences which those who went to "prom" couldn't dream of having.
So try to drop the picture drawn in your head by the movies and society and move on, there are better things to come.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I didn't go to my prom because I was an outcast. Also, It's not like anyone would've gone with me.

The only thing I regret is not having made an opportunity for myself. If I could do it over again, I probably still wouldn't go. :lol


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

didn't go cus i wasn't even in high school senior year. not really something i ever think about honestly.


----------



## MystikMyst (Jun 4, 2017)

I never went to my prom. My one and only dance I ever went to scarred me.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I ended up not going, girl wanted me to go with her but I wasn't as stoked as I should've been about it back then. Would've had a lot of fun with friends.

Maybe I was wrestling with emotions or something. Don't know why else I wouldn't have gone.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I went once and it was pointless. Naturally, I went without a date, and pretty sure I just sat at a table the whole time (I honestly can't recall a single thing about it...except that I know I was present once in the same building while Prom was occurring). I never cared about that crap so I have no regrets of missing out on the whole experience.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I didn't go, and don't regret it because I had no reason to go. I hated my high school and didn't like the idea of hanging out with people I didn't care for who didn't care for me if I didn't have to.


----------



## maimiku (Jun 20, 2018)

I never went to prom or any school dances or whatever they called it back then.


----------

